# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  I-Doser Binaural Beats

## Reptile00Seven

Has anyone ever heard of I-Doser?  They make Binaural Beats audio that is supposed to simulate certain feelings and drugs.  Their claim is that the audio will be identical to say, Crystal Meth.  (Which I firmly doubt.)  I have been interested in using these, however, for induction of Lucid Dreams.  Although I'm not expecting the advertised effects, I think it would be interesting to see what audio will do what do my dreams or lucid abilities.

Each dose is priced at around $2.50 to $5 for a file that is around an hour long.  They even have one named for Lucid Dream. 

My question is really if anyone has tried these or if anyone would like to experiment with them?  

I own about 17 of these to try out.  I would post download links, but I'm not sure if it is allowed.

Here is a link to their store: http://i-doser.com/storev3/index.php...e=products_all

----------


## Brunor2

I tried.
Don't works.

----------


## Puffin

Yes, I've heard of it. I'm pretty sure they don't work though, especially the lucid dreaming one (what sort of music would increase consciousness and awareness to induce LDs?).

----------


## Cacophony

*I did the lucid dreaming one once... there were two of us doing it, each on separate (high end) head phones.

It did do something. It made our dreams terrible and we both woke up feeling angry. We didn't get lucid, but we both had these really intense nightmares where both of us were yelling at people in our dreams. Fun.*

----------


## Reptile00Seven

Well.  It seems I-Doser is quite the sham then.

----------


## Lucidness

The only affect i got was an increace in temperature and daziness and laughing.

----------


## Reptile00Seven

> Placebo ftw!!!
> 
> Seriously, it's binaural beats.  What do you expect from them?



As said in the original post, I wasn't expecting any of the desired effects.  I was looking to see if any one had gotten lucid dreams off any of the doses or if their dreams were affected.

----------


## TheUnknown

I had some mild effects with the Hand Of God I-Doser, the rest were pretty much worthless for me.  However, I did manage to acquire a holosync disc awhile back, and did find some minor success with it.

I find binaural beats to be mildly effective, especially when done right (the holosync ones are).  But I would not call them a serious game changer, If you're getting awesome LD's from it, it's probably more placebo effect then anything.

----------


## Specter117

Big time placebo.

----------


## kaze

I tried it, but it didn't work. My brother, on the other hand, did get it to work once during a nap but I seriously think it was the placebo effect.

----------


## xLuCaNe

u Guys got it all wrong its not the binaural beats that induce lucidity its the brain waves for example delta is when we are in deep sleep theta is when we are in light / relaxed and alpha is alertness if you go to jetcityorange.com and download some preferbly u want to use these with a wild / wbtb technique i start with delta waves i feel overwhelmed with relaxation then ease into theta then after about 40 minutes i have alphpa and if u are dreaming at the time you will either wake up in sleep paralysis or your dream the odds of having an obe are higher then a lucid dream because u dream every 60 to 90 minutes and if alpha comes on and your not dreaming and you wake up in sleep paralysis just squint your toes to wake up unless you can handle it until u are back in rem also id like to share with u guys last night i drank some tension tamer tea you can buy it at almost any local shopping store walmart, shopright, etc you get it i woke up and remebered 5 dreams extremly detailed no lucid though ... THE TEA IS ONLY 3.19 IN USA !!!!

----------


## onyxfyre

acctually, they dont work AT ALL. its a placebo, and definitly a huge scam. 
in fact, dont trust binaural beats or iso tones either. i bought expensive isos from the unexplainable store (considered the best) and they dont do crap. Use stuff like the nova dreamer, i dont have it but i heard it works if you use it right.

----------


## Puffin

The NovaDreamer relies on the person being aware enough to notice the cues it sends out... And since awareness by itself can cause lucidity, it sort of defeats the purpose of the NovaDreamer.

----------

